
P.A.W.S. – Automated puppy news generator - mrborgen
http://puppynewsbot.com
======
dnlbtlr
We're very proud to present for you the Puppy Aggregation Widget Script - the
world's first automated puppy news generator. It’s inspired by John Oliver’s
Last Week Tonight episode this summer about the sad state of journalism today.
Former Tribune Company C.E.O. Sam Zell famously told concerned staffers that
once revenue is significant they can cover “puppies” (money making clickbait)
and Iraq (serious topics).

We understand viral content makes up a healthy portion of readers' daily
interest, so we’ve automated it with P.A.W.S. Head over to our site, grab the
code and paste it into whatever part of YOUR site you feel you want to induce
tears of joy, cries of AWWWWW!!!! and generally break some hearts. Say F you
to Sam by supporting this!

